# Irregular lawn - nozzle and adjustment advice



## jdhume (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have a small, irregular-shaped lawn and pop-up irrigation that was installed professionally several years ago. I've never been able to get even coverage using traditional head-to-head configuration, and overspray is a huge problem also due to shape and wind. Below is a drawing of my lawn and sprinkler heads - most heads are 7-8ft spacing from each other.



Assuming I use adjustable arc/radius nozzles, can someone take a shot at how they should be adjusted to cover optimally, without changing head placement?

Additional info (in case it matters):

I'm in Las Vegas (HOT in summer) and the bottom half of the lawn gets direct sun. The top half is part sun, part shade.
There is often a 5-15mph wind blowing from bottom-to-top, which robs the lower edge of water and causes overspray on the top edge.
This results in brown spots mostly in the lower half/edge.
I currently have Rain Bird HE-VAN nozzles with PRS-30 bodies but due to wind, am thinking of switching to Rain Bird R-VAN or Hunter MP800.

Thank you!

-John


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Have to measured how much water is actually getting to your brown spots compared to the green areas?


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Look up each nozzle and map out the installed models. They're color coded and should be easy to ID. You may be able to install bigger nozzles with more overlap in the dry areas, dial back the nozzles in the wet areas for less overlap, and then adjust your irrigation schedule to get more even coverage. The wind forces you to spray beyond the dry boundary and waste some water.

Here are some other considerations: Is the lawn sloped? Where is the low and high side? How tall do you cut your grass? How tall are the pop-up spray heads? If you have 4" spray bodies with a 4" HOC, then you may need to install 6" bodies in the dry areas to get above the grass. I had that problem until I dropped my HOC to below 1". I was shocked at how much better my irrigation system worked after that simple change.

If nothing else works, you may consider moving that 360° spray head in the middle and then add a second spray head in that area. I'd locate them on the left-middle and right-middle and also favor the dry area a bit since you know that area is so challenging.


----------

